# Archer Superbars



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I decided to purchase a couple of Capt. Archer's Superbars. Have any of you used any Archer's before? I have others but I guess it's like tackle. You can't have to much.

Thanks....


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Have them, they look good in water but have had no luck on them. Very strange. All the fish have been hitting rigger baits. We have fished alot with them and had not one fish hit a bait behind the bar. I am going back to the usual suspects on the flat lines.


----------

